# Thats the only asian that I find good-looking



## theropeking (Jan 10, 2019)

Hes an 37 years old asian-european mixed actor.
Looks like the eastern Asian Chico


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jan 10, 2019)

Fuck he's handsome.


----------



## theropeking (Jan 10, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> Fuck he's handsome.



Yea. I never thought that I would find an Asian man good-looking


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 10, 2019)

I mean, chico's pretty asian looking already. He definitely has a significant amount of asian ancestry, 1/8 at least imo.


----------



## Autist (Jan 10, 2019)

PSL8+
Mogs all KPOP fags


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 10, 2019)

Autist said:


> PSL8+
> Mogs all KPOP fags


Yeah I never got the kpop appeal. Kpop girls are all weird looking.


----------



## Mewcel (Jan 10, 2019)

Imagine looking like that at age 37. What a JB slayER.


----------



## RIPPED IRL (Jan 10, 2019)

he looks like 26 lol


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Jan 10, 2019)

Cope 












Hu Bing is the unmoggable Chang


----------



## Kenma (Jan 10, 2019)

His hair looks soft and silky 
How do?


----------



## Sean O'Aspie (Jan 10, 2019)

holy shit boyo he actually does look like chico








Lifewasted said:


> Cope
> View attachment 11778
> 
> View attachment 11779
> ...


just imagine being skullmogged by an asian


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 10, 2019)

Pic 3 he looks exactly like Chico


----------



## SuperSaiyanGymcel (Jan 10, 2019)

Why cant rice grow beards?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 10, 2019)

Brutal blackpill: people here dickride him because he looks exactly like Chico.


----------



## theropeking (Jan 11, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Brutal blackpill: people here dickride him because he looks exactly like Chico.



Well this asian mogs the current chico even though he is 37. But Prime chico mogs him into oblivion


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 11, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Well this asian mogs the current chico even though he is 37. But Prime chico mogs him into oblivion


Asian Chico >>>


----------



## theropeking (Jan 20, 2019)

Respond to @JimJones s thread "do changs even exist"?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 20, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Respond to @JimJones s thread "do changs even exist"?


Literally just copy and paste the link dude.


----------



## theropeking (Jan 20, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Literally just copy and paste the link dude.



I wanted do bump the thread anyway


----------



## shibo (Jan 20, 2019)

Small penis though


----------



## bobs_pls (Jan 20, 2019)

how about this 50yr old guy from singapur
aged well huh




https://www.boredpanda.com/50-year-...oogle&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=organic


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 20, 2019)

shibo said:


> Small penis though


And you take shits in the streets. Don't use stereotypes; Asians can have above-average penises as well.


----------



## IceCutter (Jan 20, 2019)

Chico is a eurasian homosexual


----------



## Phanese (Jul 22, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Yea. I never thought that I would find an Asian man good-looking


Check out these vietnamese men


----------

